

PyCon 2013 Launches - March 13-21, Santa Clara - jnoller
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/07/welcome-to-pycon-2013.html

======
llambda
Jesse: awesome! Thanks for all the hard work you put into these conferences. I
feel like it's often a thankless job in some respects so an expression of
gratitude is in order. As a side note: Looks like I should actually be able to
attend this one! Looking forward to 2013.

~~~
jnoller
Thank you: And it really is a team effort - without all of the volunteers,
including myself PyCon wouldn't be possible.

~~~
srik
I promised myself to be a volunteer next year. Really excited about it. The
2012 conference was wonderful. It was engaging, informative and had an
excellent set of talks/speakers. Major props!!

------
jnoller
And, as always I am around to answer any questions as the conference chair.

~~~
monk_the_dog
I'm working on an environment for computer vision that integrates python
really well. It will be free to use, but closed-source - at least at first.
Are PyCon talks only for open source projects or could I potentially give a
talk?

~~~
jnoller
While it's commonly biased towards more OSS, we have gladly accepted talks on
a wide variety of software/topics including compelling closed-source solutions
and services.

So yes, please submit a talk - just remember to be detailed and compelling!

~~~
monk_the_dog
That's great news! Thanks. Looking forward to the conference.

------
pydanny
This is great! Time to come up with talk ideas!

------
jonstjohn
Really fantastic conference last year! Looking forward to 2013!

------
raymondh
Thank you to the whole team of heroic PyCon organizers!

------
bobwaycott
Awesome news, Jesse. Definitely looking forward to it. Missed this year's, but
planning to make 2013. Might even try to come up with a talk proposal.

